# One more video



## nlkenpo (Dec 2, 2005)

Yesterday I received one more video clip to put up on my site. It's the top one on: http://home.wanadoo.nl/mdej/kenpomovies.htm
After this one it'll remain silent on my video front, because there's no more material for me to post (for now that is) :uhyeah: 

I'll be back when we've filmed some more.
Regards,
Marcel
:CTF:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Dec 2, 2005)

nlkenpo said:
			
		

> Yesterday I received one more video clip to put up on my site. It's the top one on: http://home.wanadoo.nl/mdej/kenpomovies.htm
> After this one it'll remain silent on my video front, because there's no more material for me to post (for now that is) :uhyeah:
> 
> I'll be back when we've filmed some more.
> ...


 
Nice form, good intensity, good use of weapon, targeting, etc.


But the toes, the toes, OMG the toes,  EEEEEKKKKKKK!!!!

And by that I mean stances in the neutral bow during the form.

And there's just a few place where you're leaning forward a bit.

Great Job though, one of the better staff forms I've seen in competition.

DarK LorD


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for posting this video, you can definatly take a closer look at the technique you use. I appreciate it.


----------



## nlkenpo (Dec 2, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Nice form, good intensity, good use of weapon, targeting, etc.
> 
> 
> But the toes, the toes, OMG the toes,  EEEEEKKKKKKK!!!!
> ...



I know, stances and posture will allways be my weak spots. Thanks for the advice, I'll work on those and get back to you guys for more.

Marcel


----------

